# Compact Flash "sicher" löschen



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gern ein paar alte CF Speicherkarten verkaufen... Leider finde ich keine möglichkeit die Bilder "sicher" von den Karten zu löschen. Ich kann die Karten zwar Formatieren (in der Kamera) aber wenn ich dann eine recovery Software drüberlaufen lasse werden nahezu alle Bilder wieder gefunden. Kennt jemand ein gutes tool um die Karten zu löschen? Auf der Herstellerseite (sowohl CF Karte (SanDisk) als auch Kamera (Canon)) konnte ich nichts brauchbares finden...


bye bye
Andreas


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (15. September 2005)

Solche Tools gibt es ja auch für Festplatten (eins heißt glaube ich "Safe Erase" oder so), und diese gibt es bei Chip usw. zum downloaden. Allerdings wird das dann nicht in der Kamera funktionieren, sondern nur über einen Kartenleser.

Alternative: CF-Card formatieren und mit "nichtssagenden" Bildern (z.B. mit Hand vorm Objektiv) vollknipsen. Wenn dann jemand ein Recovery macht bekommt er zwar Bilder, aber mit denen kann er nix anfangen. 


Dunsti


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. September 2005)

Hi Dunsti, 

mit einem Secure Erease HDD Tool hatte ich es schonmal versucht. Ergebnis: von 128 MB wurden nur noch 110 MB erkannt... Mittlerweile hab ich jedoch was gefunden  - das Tool nennt sich "Rescue Pro" und kommt von San Disk. Dieses Tool hat u.a. die Funktion "Wipe Card" (auch in der DemoVersion) dannach wurde nichts mehr gefunden.

ciao
Andreas


----------

